# 4 Soccer Predictions For Monday 08.04



## HoudiniTips (Apr 8, 2019)

*4 Soccer Predictions For Monday 08.04*

*️ France Ligue 2 ️*
➀ *CHÂTEAUROUX  3.40* DRAW  3.10 LENS 2.25  Pick Home To Win

*️ Denmark 1st Division ️*
➁ NÆSTVED  1.95 DRAW  2.75 *HB KØGE 2.70*  Pick Away To Win

*️ Croatia 1. HNL ️*
➂ SLAVEN KOPRIVNICA  1.75 *DRAW  3.40* ISTRA 1961 5.00  Pick On Draw

*️ Turkey 1. Lig ️*
➃ *ALTAY  2.80* DRAW  3.10 GAZIŞEHIR GAZIANTEP 2.30  Pick Home To Win
Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions  Best Football tips


----------

